# Friday Night Dance Party!!!



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Get your dancing shoes on Ladies and Gents!! 
DJ Mish is in the house!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm going to honor some of the influential artist we lost last year. Let's start here...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dear Lord .... she's back! :vs_music:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

My hotel room banned PF ip, so no forum party for me. Going out for hot Sake instead


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TG said:


> My hotel room banned PF ip, so no forum party for me. Going out for hot Sake instead


Pictures or it didn't happen!!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen!!


I'm not posting photos, not dressed for the weather haha


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mish said:


> Get your dancing shoes on Ladies and Gents!!
> DJ Mish is in the house!!


Who is this "Mish" person you speak of?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Who is this "Mish" person you speak of?


Beats the hell out of me?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*Mish is a legend!!! *


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Listening to some JACKIE EVANCHO . I will help increase her sales.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Got a rocket in your pocket? Keep cool boy! Incredible dance sequence:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Smitty901 That little girl has grown up, hasn't she? She's lives just up the road from me. I've followed her career since she was little. Great voice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Got a rocket in your pocket? Keep cool boy! Incredible dance sequence:


That blast from the past was great!

Back when movies were worth the money.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> @Smitty901 That little girl has grown up, hasn't she? She's lives just up the road from me. I've followed her career since she was little. Great voice.


 This house is buying her Cd's. Feel good to support some good people in the industry.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

R. Kelly


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's Friday already?! I'm still totally paralyzed, so not fair


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TG said:


> It's Friday already?! I'm still totally paralyzed, so not fair


It's ladies night!!
EDIT!!! Holy crap...this is the very naughty version!! lol *NSFW*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok I have behaved all week. Made breakfast at 0330, Picked up granddaughter and got her to PT , cared for her over night then to school the next day. Did some work around the house, kept the dog and cat happy. Made dinner every night . Party time.
Not griping I like this retired life so far. I never really was part of the party crowd.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Mish If we ever find ourselves in Toronto at the same time, I'm taking you out


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok I have behaved all week. Made breakfast at 0330, Picked up granddaughter and got her to PT , cared for her over night then to school the next day. Did some work around the house, kept the dog and cat happy. Made dinner every night . Party time.
> Not griping I like this retired life so far. I never really was part of the party crowd.


I got off work at 2:30 today!!! Woot!! I might wait an hour or two til I start sipping some _Cognac_. hehe


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TG said:


> @*Mish*
> If we ever find ourselves in Toronto at the same time, I'm taking you out


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

LOL :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish, I believe you need a little southern Mississippi religion in your life ... this Friday night.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Mish, I believe you need a little southern Mississippi religion in your life ... this Friday night.


Thats a party right there! Ill bring the "Hot" water! Take a nip pass the jug!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Best country song ever!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Mish said:


> Best country song ever!!


Saving this for later


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

@Mish , sorry but you have some real :vs_poop:y taste in music . sorry I just had say it .


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> @Mish , sorry but you have some real :vs_poop:y taste in music . sorry I just had say it .


FAKE NEWS!!! 
I have the greatest taste in music!! I've always been a big fan of music. Music loves me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> @*Mish*
> , sorry but you have some real :vs_poop:y taste in music . sorry I just had say it .


Just for you...





More your speed?! lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Mish Ignore the negativity, love your Music threads.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

YUM!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG...lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Remembering lost friends..... 




Restrepo......Doc...Rougle

http://fromcowpasturestokosovo.blogspot.com/2011/10/remembering-ssg-larry-rougle-kia-23.html


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you retire it's Friday night anytime you want. Making up some new playlist for the bike.
John Mellencamp Aint that America . Trump you better make America what it should be.......


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

@Smitty901 I can only find this song sang by Tom Canonman, he's pretty good


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I know it isn't Friday, but this song is stuck in my head...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Often for gotten some reason but this man had talent


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This song has a slightly different meaning for me but the sentiment is still the same.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

On a lighter note


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> On a lighter note


Here, I'll slow it down just for you!! lol


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Mish, I thought you'd like to see a picture of me. I'm on banjo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Son and Granddaughter rolled in last night no time to party here. Grand kids decided to build a tent in the living room. Different kind of Friday night party.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It isn't Friday night, and this isn't a dancing tune, but that is all OK:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A blast from the past..........


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. Tough crowd.

How about Funk #49?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

How about a little more Joe Walsh?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That's good stuff, inceptor.

What say we go full hick?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

A little more hick with Cowboy Troy and friends.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> A little more hick with Cowboy Troy and friends.


Just levitated the house with that one. Now, I am patiently waiting for the cops to roll up and tell me to knock it off.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Screw it. Gives the cops something to hear when they pull up:


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

There is sumfin about this song that makes me love listening to it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Music should not have video's. It just ain't right. Music should enter the head through the ears The mind will create it's own images


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And one of his best ever. I have a list of his music on the USB for the bike,


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Loving this video...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Loving this video...


It's an unwritten rule that Fee Bird is not to be covered!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I just like the video, dang it! :vs_unimpressed:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I just like the video, dang it! :vs_unimpressed:


And I love you, dang it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to Alabama!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In keeping with the country theme


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Never to early to start when the music is this good.

Friends in Safe Spaces. Chad Prather and Steve Mudflap McGrew aka Larry the Liberal


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some times you need to just sit out a dance and listen.
Ok so I was adding some music to my bikes play list this was one of them.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Mish said:


> Get your dancing shoes on Ladies and Gents!!
> DJ Mish is in the house!!


I would say this verison makes me a lot more happy


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

You got to have a Dobro in your band


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

I got your drinkin money, tune up your Dobro.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In keeping with the country theme.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This one is for @Denton


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> This one is for @Denton


Catchy little tune. Until it's stuck in your head for a couple days.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Turn it up...

Or better yet... play the digitally re-mastered version through s good stereo.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

HIPPIE CHICKS !!!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Holy smoke .... I think I'm in love again.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I can dig it, he can dig it, she can dig it, we can dig it, they can dig it, you can dig it......Oh, let's dig it. Can you dig it, baby?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

More Hippie Chicks! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> I would say this verison makes me a lot more happy


Hahaha


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Just ran across this.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Then there' has to be an OFFICIAL PREPPER SONG! I think I found it?


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I figure if you can't beat ém, join ém:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When you retire it can be Friday night anytime.

Johnny Carson once asked Jimi Hendrix on The Tonight Show "how does it feel to be the greatest guitar player in the world?" to which Jimi replied "I don't know, you'll have to ask Rory Gallagher."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I know it ain't Friday Night but check out Jackson Taylor and The Sinners. He Stopped Loving Her Today and Purple Rain just seem to go together...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> More Hippie Chicks! :vs_closedeyes:


May God Bless hippie chicks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

It's terminal...


----------

